# time to get CSV visa South Africa from Delhi



## umangBansal (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi 
I applied for CSV visa on 18th May, 2018 from Delhi high commission, how much time it is taking these days to get visa


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

umangBansal said:


> Hi
> I applied for CSV visa on 18th May, 2018 from Delhi high commission, how much time it is taking these days to get visa


2.5 months exactly


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

Anyone who applied CSV south Africa in the month of June???


----------



## aditibilgaiyan (5 mo ago)

I applied for CSV on 7 July 2022,did anyone applied recently and how much time it take to get their VISA.


----------

